# rem 870 slug gun



## jimypal (Oct 4, 2009)

i am gonna stick with the accu tips, dont wanna change a thing, they shot great out of my gun


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

i shoot an 870 magnum with rifled barrel and simmons scope. i shoot brenneke gold magnum sabot slugs. 

i killed 2 does at 95 yards last year with this set-up. i have only shot these slugs out of this gun. i have had it for 9 years and will not change my ammo. 

within 100 yards the deer better pray for a twig in the way:evil:


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Skippy34 - I'm responding to Hungry Hunters post (see above) - he said "sabot slugs for a rifled barrel; rifled slugs for a smooth bore" thats what I was questioning. ????


----------



## deepbluesniper (Mar 6, 2008)

Hornady SST's are the best I have ever used inmy rifled barrels for accuracy and pure killing power (Remington 870 12ga, Beretta Pintail 12 ga., Rem 1100 20 ga.). I use a Thompson Center Shocktip in my muzzleloader (Rem 700 ML), it is the exact same bullet. I have killed 10+ deer with SST's, most dropped instantly, none took more than 10 steps. Nearest shot 12 yards, furthest (rangefinder) 131 yards.


----------



## hungry hunter (Jan 11, 2005)

sgc said:


> Skippy34 - I'm responding to Hungry Hunters post (see above) - he said "sabot slugs for a rifled barrel; rifled slugs for a smooth bore" thats what I was questioning. ????


You DO NOT want to put rifled slugs in a rifled barrel,it will just fill the rifling in the barrel with lead and create a mess. Rifled slugs are for smooth barrels. Think of it this way you only want one set of rifling,either the barrel has it or the slug has it not both.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

I bought some they are hvy bullets, i think 565 gr not sure... but for the ppl that shoot them how far out do you shoot???? I also bought sst they seem to shoot just as well but they are lighter???


----------



## Ozzman (Apr 12, 2007)

I shoot 2 3/4 Hasting's or Lightfields out of my 12 ga Browning Gold rifled barrel.

Both rounds spot on at 100 yds 2.5" groupings

Hastings makes one very large hole, 1 1/8 or 1 1/4 oz, $9.99 a box of five at Dunhams!

My old 20 ga 870 Loves Lightfields or Remington Copper solids, spot on at 75 yds out of a hastings rifled barrel, never had a flier.

Ozzman


----------



## Rustic (Oct 13, 2010)

This post is exactly what I'm looking for. 
Thanks


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

turkey bob said:


> 7.49 a box gandre mountain. gun loves them deer hate them


My gun loves em too. Good group at 100 yds.


----------

